# Anyone else like Rice-a-Roni



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I love the stuff!
Rice-a-Roni & corndogs would be great!:drMmmmmmm.:dr
But instead I just had it with salmon poached in a Tamari and sesame oil sauce. One J.D. sour old fashioned with dinner and a Moose Drool ale to finish up.
Life is good! Think I'll spark me up a Monte.
Cheers!


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

It's the San Francisco treat, isn't it?

Love the Rica-A-Roni!

MCS


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Got some cake here too!
Chocolate cake with cheesecake and cherries between the layers with rich vanilla frosting that has shaved chocolate on the outside.
:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Looooove Rice-a-Roni.

I'm one of those people who has had to eat ramen during poor times but still loves the stuff, though.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The flavor can't be beat!


----------



## court_jester (Mar 19, 2008)

yep, good stuff!


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

Rice a roni is a staple diet item for a college student.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ace$nyper said:


> Rice a roni is a staple diet item for a college student.


Too bad you still live with your folks and your mom treats you to delicious meals daily. Don't act like you're all poor eating ramen and rice a roni, Maxy. You forget some of us KNOW you around here. Well, maybe just me. You get the point. :fu :r :tg


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

hahahahha true

But left overs don't always last :r


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

I could live on the stuff. Oh, when I was single I did. That and Stouffer's Pizza.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Love Rice-a-Roni and Mac and Cheese. Cut of some SPAM and your eating gourmet baby. :ss :r


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Are you guys talking about me? me with cheese? I can cut the cheese!!:tu


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

i love rice-a-roni. never had it with corndogs, may have to give that a shot


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

NOM NOM NOM... Me LOVE Rice-a-Roni!!!


----------



## tallypig (Apr 26, 2008)

Hot dogs cut up in Mac and cheese-Real bachelor food. I eat it about once a year just to send my wife into a tizzy.



mike32312 said:


> Love Rice-a-Roni and Mac and Cheese. Cut of some SPAM and your eating gourmet baby. :ss :r


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Chico57 said:


> I could live on the stuff. Oh, when I was single I did. That and Stouffer's Pizza.


Damn, I am really missing out on my bachelor experience!! :chk :r


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Ain't bad, but I'm partial to Zatarain's 'rice in a box'.


----------

